# Safeguard Insurance inc AA assistance/recovery



## 91056 (May 1, 2005)

have found the safeguard insurance inc recovery and assistance to be very good in the past however BEWARE, having just had gearbox failure in Marseille and called upon their included services, it has taken 21 days to recover my m/home back to UK. It does not include any car hire or hotels etc which is ok because thats in the booklet but what it doesnt say is that they will only recover it when they feel like it. Not much use if you are stuck in South of France and want to get home urgently and dont have wherewithall to hire car or other means.
Luckily we did and continued holiday in hotels etc but this could cause some serious problems


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

As with ALL Insurance policies, It is wise to go through their conditions with a fine toothcomb, and NEVER assume all is well.

This matter can never be over emphasized, Many companies are famous for their "smallprint".

Better still, get an expert to go through it with you!

brez.


----------



## 90228 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We have our iinsurance with safeguard, which is our first van. We broke down in perpignan with the same trouble, gear box failure. The company put us up in an hotel for 2 days, then flew us at our request with ryanair from perpignan airport to stanstead. They then gave us a hire car to get us back up north.

It took them about 12 hours to sort it all out but we found them very good.The motorhome still has not turned up yet, we broke down on the 5th sept, and they are taking it to the delear we bought it from as it has 11 days left on the 12 month warranty, which was also very lucky.

Will have to wait and see how long it takes to get the van home, but as to looking after us i could not fault them.

Kim


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I suppose to say I hope it didn't spoil your holiday is inappropriate. But you are back safe and sound which is the main thing. I think my insurance company loans bikes out in times of strife.


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

Hey Pusser,
Stand up for your rights and DEMAND a HARLEY...

brez


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Are you lot trying to depress me ?? away next week --- Safeguard Ins


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

BUT of course....is it working????

brez.


----------



## 90228 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
You could say it upset me a bit about breaking down, but as i said i couldn't fault safeguard at getting us home. The only thing now is what will the premium be for next year after making a claim on our very first trip out of the country.

I booked a month off work and now i am sooooo bored because the van has not appeared home yet after nearly a week.

I think i would rather have a car than a bike, as i'm not really safe on two wheels lol

kim


----------

